# Streitereien aus Rotlicht-VZ ( OT ausgelagert)



## 21alex07 (20 Mai 2008)

> Kommt darauf an, was Du unter "genaue Daten" verstehst.


Meine Ip-Adresse gibt nicht meinen Standort an. Mal komm ich aus China, Mal USA, manchmal steht da nur "Erde".
Soweit ich weiß, können bei andere ips genauere Angaben sein. Bin mir aber auch nicht so sicher jetzt :-p Naja, ist auch egal.


----------



## bernhard (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> Mal komm ich aus China, Mal USA, manchmal steht da nur "Erde".


Erstens sind diese Verschleierungen unsicher, zweitens wäre es sowieso egal. drittens geht es nicht um eine IP, sondern um einen vom Fordernden beweispflichtigen Vertrag.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



21alex07 schrieb:


> Meine Ip-Adresse gibt nicht meinen Standort an. Mal komm ich aus China, Mal USA, manchmal steht da nur "Erde".
> Soweit ich weiß, können bei andere ips genauere Angaben sein. Bin mir aber auch nicht so sicher jetzt :-p Naja, ist auch egal.


1. Bist du ein ganz toller Hecht, wenn du so schön anonym surfst. :respekt:
2. Glaube ich dir das nicht.


----------



## 21alex07 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> 1. Bist du ein ganz toller Hecht, wenn du so schön anonym surfst.
> 2. Glaube ich dir das nicht.


_XXX_
Und selbst wenn ich WinSweep nicht an hab, steht da oben genanntes. So siehts aus. Und wenn du mir das nicht glaubst, dann bist du ziemlich naiv. Warum sollte ich sowas hier einfach so behaupten?!

Heute 2. Mahnung bekommen:


> _nach Auskunft unserer Buchhaltung haben Sie die Rechnung für die Internet-Erotikdienstleistung RotlichtVerzeichnis.net vom 11.04.2008 bis heute nicht bezahlt.
> 
> Es steht nunmehr folgender Betrag zur Zahlung offen:
> 
> ...


Diesmal ohne Antwort. Hab gerade keine Lust.


----------



## 21alex07 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ich hab mit der Aussage ja nichtmals angegeben oä., wieso also "toller Hecht"?
So Typen wie du regen mich einfach nur auf. Sinnlose Kommentare schreiben, aber hauptsache provozieren....tzz


----------



## 21alex07 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



> Geändert von Juri. Grund: Beleidigungen entfernt


 Beleidigung entfernt?! Das ich nicht lache! Und gleichzeitig 2 komplette Sätze, obwohl die "Beleidigung" nur aus einem Wort bestand! Falls du dich fragst was da stand:

(...)

(->Und wenn ihr mich deswegen schon wieder verwarnt, ist das total lächerlich, denn KatzenHai oder wie der heißt, hat mich auch schon so genannt. Nur mal so nebenbei!)


----------



## 21alex07 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ach ey, niveauloses Geschreibsel entfernt! Euch gehts doch echt zu gut! Die Provokation von Katzenhai wurd nicht entfernt, aber meine oder was!? ganz klare Sache: Manche dürfen sich hier einfach alles rausnehmen, dürfen andere Provozieren und alles. Die anderen wiederum dürfen sich nichtmals zur Wehr setzen! Und sollen sich so´n dämliches Gerede anhören und gefallen lassen! Lächerlich! In was für eine Gesellschaft wollen wir leben! Die Frage stellt sich hier wirklich! Aber die Leute die hier sowas durchsetzen, sind die ersten, die sich beschweren, wenn sowas mit ihnen gemacht wird! :wall::wall::wall:
Und was jetzt? Noch ne Verwarnung oder was? Los, nur zu!! Wer´s braucht...


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Nö, keine Verwarnung.
Deine Meinung darfst Du äußern. Auch, wenn Du hier nicht zufrieden bist. Aber altgediente Mitglieder zu beleidigen, die schon etliches für die Sache geleistet haben, das werden wir weiterhin nicht zulassen.


----------



## 21alex07 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Alles kla, lass seine Provokation da stehen. Soll er mich doch vor allen bloß stellen, obwohl er keine Ahnung hat wovon er redet. Er ist ja einer von den ganz alten hier. Wow. Respekt! Da darf er mich ruhig provozieren und kann ruhig mit dummen Sprüchen kommen. Da versteh ich auch, dass ich mich nicht wehren darf. Ist doch klar.
Lieber Katzenhai: Es tut mir leid, dass ich dich mit meiner Aussage dazu verleitet hab, mich zu provozieren. Es ist alles meine Schuld. Beleidige mich ruhig und provozier mich weiter. Ich hab vollstes Verständnis dafür. Hätte ich es nicht würde ich nur wieder ermahnt. Insofern freue ich mich auf weitere unfreundliche, niveaulose Beiträge von dir. Aber ich werde mich nicht mehr dazu äußern.
Hochachtungsvoll 21alex07


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Genug rumgekindert jetzt?
Deine Aussage ist übrigens nicht richtig, da hat Katzenhai Recht. 
Zumindest hier im Forum ist Deine Herkunft recht klar erkennbar...


----------



## 21alex07 (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Ja ok, ihr habt alle Recht. Ich lüge mir hier wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit ein in die Tasche und kinder sowieso nur rum. Wahrscheinlich hab ich mich auch verlesen als ich auf Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? gegangen bin. Kann ja alles sein, wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Zumindest ist Deine IP jetzt gut erkennbar. Das deutet also darauf hin, dass Du eben *nicht immer* über einen Anonymizer surfst.
Wenn wir uns darauf einigen können haben alle Recht und wir können wir zum Thema kommen...


----------



## KatzenHai (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*

Sorry, diese Abweichung vom Thema hatte ich nicht erwartet. @Mods - schmeißt es einfach ganz raus, es ist nicht relevant für das, worum es hier geht.


----------



## Heiko (21 Mai 2008)

*AW: Rotlicht VZ*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Sorry, diese Abweichung vom Thema hatte ich nicht erwartet. @Mods - schmeißt es einfach ganz raus, es ist nicht relevant für das, worum es hier geht.


Ich hab die OT-Diskussion jetzt dahin verschoben, wo sie reinpasst...


----------

